# Thinking Zena might be in labor, finally.. hopefully!



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Our ober/nubian doe is due at any time! Today is day 146... Though we're guessing later today or tomorrow. Her rump is sunken in, shes all nervous and doesn't like us touching her at all (normally she loves being petted). No mucous yet. We're betting on twins! :kidred:


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: so nervous! Zena's going to kid anytime!!*

Thinking :kidred: :kidred: for you! What kind of buck is she bred to?


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: so nervous! Zena's going to kid anytime!!*

How exciting! I hope all goes well and that you get the twins that you want!


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: so nervous! Zena's going to kid anytime!!*

a 3g black/white splash mini nubian buck. Cant wait to see the babies! last year she was bred to a full nubian black/white buck, and her daughter looked identical to her except with a white cap. (zena looks almost pure oberhasli except some frosting on her ears/nose) hope theyr :kidred: !! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: so nervous! Zena's going to kid anytime!!*

Happy Kidding....  :clap:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: so nervous! Zena's going to kid anytime!!*

Im bettin shes gonna give birth today, just becasue its crappy weather and tomorrow is supposed to be nice! Either way theyr comming in the house.  Got last year's colostrum out thawing, shes never produced enough for her kids. The day is going by so slowly! she looks so miserable at the moment, but still doesnt want to be touched, Her ligs are gone though! how long does it usually take from when the ligs dissapear?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: so nervous! Zena's going to kid anytime!!*

:stars: Keep us posted!!

Sometimes their ligs can come and go...but they can "lose" them completely and generally will kid within a few days...sooner usually...rather than later.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: so nervous! Zena's going to kid anytime!!*

I hope mom gets home soon.... this is only my 2nd time helpin with the kids being born... I dont totally remeber from last year!! ray:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: so nervous! Zena's going to kid anytime!!*

ray: Praying ..that all will be OK.... :hug:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: so nervous! Zena's going to kid anytime!!*

Well, nothings changed. Shes either standin there or layin down... Shes always givin birth in the afternoon between 2pm and 5pm, so maybe itll be tomorrow...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: so nervous! Zena's going to kid anytime!!*

ray: Come on Zena! :dance:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: so nervous! Zena's going to kid anytime!!*

I wonder if somethings up?! still no mucous, i forgot to look and see if her bag is strutted, but shes never produced a whole lot of milk anyway its pretty full (still hopin oreo goes first, she puts out enough for 4 kids). But everyones screaming and running around like they want their supper, including Zena, but its only 3:45, i usually dont feed them til round 5:30, they almost never scream this early, they just got their afternoon hay! WamBams the main one screamin, shes not due til apr or so. Its raining pretty good right now, we put down some more hay, cleared the trench running through the extra pen where zena is. :shrug: :GAAH:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: so nervous! Zena's going to kid anytime!!*

If she isn't in any duress....pushing ....and still eating...she just isn't quite ready yet... :thumb:

They just may of been hungry today... because of the weather..... or.. they wanted you to feed them first... before anyone goes into labor.... :wink:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: so nervous! Zena's going to kid anytime!!*

PS, I didnt know how zena's first birth went but mom said it was the same as last year's, she didnt produce enough milk for either one of her kidsuntil about 3-4 days after birth, then she started producing enough. Both of those births we had oreo around and she was in milk, so no problem. This time we think oreos not going to give birth yet, she was bred 2 days after zena and her udder is no where near as full as it can get (last year for about a month, 1 gallon a day!). But, we have frozen colostrum from last year and powdered colostrum. 
Zenas isnt no where near strutting, but if she does the same as last time it wont. but still no plug, i think shes going to wait until tomorrow, (yay! its supposed to be 60 degrees and sunny!). still cant stand the wait!!!! :GAAH:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: so nervous! Zena's going to kid anytime!!*

well, almost midnight and still nuthin. Shes nestled in the hay lookin pitiful, lol. when she stood up, her udder was even bigger, so maybe tomorrow! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: so nervous! Zena's going to kid anytime!!*

Any kids yet? :hug:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: so nervous! Zena's going to kid anytime!!*

Nope, everything is still exactly as it was yesterday... gone ligs, no mucous, shes either laying down and eating hay or standing up eating hay. Her udder hasnt grown any, but if she keeps to her ways it wont till after theyr born. :GAAH: 
Im surprised they werent upset last night or this morning. Apparently someones cow got loose and walked past the pens, through the backyard, and off into the woods! (we didnt see it, but we found the tracks this morning) :lol:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: so nervous! Zena's going to kid anytime!!*

Wow... a lose cow....how weird...

Sorry that she isn't quite ready yet...you must be so stressed.... :hair: :hug:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: so nervous! Zena's going to kid anytime!!*

:hug: thanks! she sooo big, we're thinking she might even have triplets! :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: so nervous! Zena's going to kid anytime!!*

Well, still no change this morning in zena... :hair: :GAAH: 
But, oreo is starting to fill her udder even more and is starting to hollow out in the sides, dropping the kids. But, we know that her udder struts out several days before she gives birthand that her sides start hollowing around the same time, so we're still think around a week unless she speeds it up this year. Her udder is still far from full capacity... :sleeping:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: so nervous! Zena's going to kid anytime!!*

When I have mine due close together, once one goes everyone due around that week goes! LOL. Maybe Oreo will get those hormones flowing and Zena will kid. Good luck!! Wishing you warm baby doe wishes!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: so nervous! Zena's going to kid anytime!!*

Oh the long wait.... :hug: :hair: :doh: :wink:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Zena's going to kid anytime, we hope!! PICS ADDED*

Heres some pics from a few minutes ago, Oreo trying to take a nap on her favorite spot (and WamBam trying to take the spotlight):









Zena's HUGE belly! lol shes never been this big before!









And zena's backside. Still no mucous :GAAH: and her udder.... Its pretty firm but not tight yet, though she jumps and walks away whenever we touch her udder or side, she usually doesn't mind.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Zena's going to kid anytime, we hope!! PICS ADDED*

Ok, I hope babies tomorrow??? :shrug: :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Zena's going to kid anytime, we hope!! PICS ADDED*

She's not looking very close is she ....she does look to have some room to fill in her udder and I think she's waiting until you're at your last sane moment...just because she knows you want to see her babies :hug:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Zena's going to kid anytime, we hope!! PICS ADDED*

Lol, she is. Her udder wont completely fill until a couple days after she's kidded, shes weird like that. We're still hoping that oreo will kid first, she always has enough milk for her own kids and zena's kids. and we just want someone to be born!!! I think that not knowing is better, last year we werent exactly sure when she was due, and we werent bald!!! lol


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Zena's going to kid anytime, we hope!! PICS ADDED*

I can't wait to see what she gives you! Thinking :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: for you!


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Zena's going to kid anytime, we hope!! PICS ADDED*

Still nothing! Her udder is a tiny bit bigger. Today is day 149, and mom is supposed to be gone this afternoon, so mebbe she'll have em today... :hair: :GAAH: :doh:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Zena's going to kid anytime, we hope!! PICS ADDED*

Wow, she sure has a belly full! Hopefully she kids soon for you


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Zena's going to kid anytime, we hope!! PICS ADDED*

Hope she goes soon and doesn't decide to make you wait longer!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Zena's going to kid anytime, we hope!! PICS ADDED*

Wow...still nothing...she is really holding on to them.... :hug:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Zena's going to kid anytime, we hope!! PICS ADDED*

Yes she is :hair: Both does have been laying down most of the day, Especially Zena. She gets up occasionally to stand to eat hay, bathroom break, etc. But mostly is laying down. :shrug: I haven't been able to feel any babies for a couple days now, I hope everything is alrite in there... I felt oreo's a lil while ago, felt like maybe a leg? She might just have them before Zena, that would be great!
:GAAH:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Zena's going to kid anytime, we hope!! PICS ADDED*

:GAAH: :hair: :GAAH: :hair: :angry: :angry: Still nothing!!!! we're hoping tomorrow. Both Zena's and oreo's udders are quite full, though not strutted. No plugs, muscous, or anything different. Both spent most of the day lying down, zena grunting a little bit, though she's been doing that. Tomorrow is supposed to be 75 deg and sunny ( :leap: ) Hopefully tomorrow...


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Zena's going to kid anytime, we hope!! PICS ADDED*

maybe she is waiting for the nice day.


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Zena's going to kid anytime, OREO KIDDED!!!!!*

Oreo kidded twins again!!!!! a little boy and a girl ,both black with a white belt like mama!!!!! Post pics later, Zena looks like shes going to go later. We're so glad oreo had hers first!!
:leap: :leap:  :cake: :stars: arty:
:kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Zena's going to kid anytime, OREO KIDDED!!!!!*

Woohoo, congrats!! :applaud: Can't wait to see pics, I bet they're beautiful! I lovee black and white goats!


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Zena's going to kid anytime, OREO KIDDED!!!!!*

I posted some pics under birth announcements. Both babies seem healty, Oreo definitly had no problem, we were only out there because mom though WamBam was sick and all of the sudden Oreo went into labor, and she kids about 10 min after labor starts. Shes a sneaky one! She doesn't even say a word the whole time either. Lil girls drank 2 oz of colostrum, and boy ate 3 oz, theyr sleeping soundly in the living room. :lovey:  :stars: so excited!!
Lil Girl
















Lil Boy
















Together, they arent as big as last years, and oreo didnt have as much milk (but more than enough) But theyr ears are bigger then both parents! We were hoping for blue eyes, bc both parents have blue eyes in their genes (both have brown though) but it looks like babies have brown


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Zena's going to kid anytime, OREO KIDDED!!!!!*

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :leap:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Zena's going to kid anytime, OREO KIDDED!!!!!*

We were almost staring to get worried but oreo finally dropped her bag. we worry too much, lol. Both babies have already eaten 5 oz a peice, Lil girl is eating fast and is already standing unsupported, lil boy is still a bit wobbly, but theyr both real strong!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Zena's going to kid anytime, OREO KIDDED!!!!!*

Oh they are so sweet!  Congrats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Zena's going to kid anytime, OREO KIDDED!!!!!*

Adorable........congrats.. :thumb:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: OREO KIDDED!!!!! now waiting on Zena...*

Well, Still waiting on Zena! Her udder is huge, and her pooch is more puffy than it has been. I hope she has it tomorrow!


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Zena's just standing out there kinda half gruntin, lookin at her sides and occasionally lifting her tail, looking very uncomfortable. Mom said shes been doing this since 4am this morning, she wasnt @ 2 when I checked on her. Yall think she might be in labor?

We know she tries to hold hers in as loooong as possible, her udder is huge! i think I saw some discharge mabye some stickiness, but she wouldnt let us see. Shes been breathing rapidly for days, since she doesnt have much room. Hoping for :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hope to hear an update on Zena


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Oops sorry! I forgot to repost on here. She had twin boys yesterday, posted pics under announcements forum. Luckily we managed to find a pet home for the 2 of them already! even though theyr mixed breeds! :stars:


----------



## laurahatt214 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thats great!!! :hi5:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5: :thumb:


----------

